# Teething GSD



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am looking for advice regarding GSD pups and teething behavior. I have had puppies before, not GSD's, but I was wondering if they are different from other breeds as far as teething. Are they more extreme chewers or average? Our lab pup liked soft toys like stuffed dummies and rubber squeakers and never touched hard toys like nylabones or tough rubber.

I would like to know what types of toys you all have gotten for your GSD pups that they actually _liked_ and helped with teething. I have never owned a GSD before and I want to get him toys he is going to play with that will also withstand teething. Thanks everyone!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was teething i use
to massage his gums. sometimes
i would hold ice in my hand and then rub his gums.

i also gave him ice when he was teething.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> when my dog was teething i use
> to massage his gums. sometimes
> i would hold ice in my hand and then rub his gums.
> 
> i also gave him ice when he was teething.


We do this with Wolfie too, though he is almost done teething now.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake would never let me do that...however frozen raw bones are wonderful!!!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

when mine was going through that stage, I use to stuff his puppy kong with a ground meat/veggie mix and put it in the freezer. It was really helpful when he woke up REALLY early....he would get that, it would busy him for some time, then he would nod off to sleep.....the raw frozen bone idea is a good one too!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So you fill the kong with raw ground meat? How cleaver! Will be doing that in the morning!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> So you fill the kong with raw ground meat? How cleaver! Will be doing that in the morning!


At that time it was a cooked, pureed (like baby food!) mix....he LUVED it....he wud have luved raw more, but I was still learning when he was that age......


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> when mine was going through that stage, I use to stuff his puppy kong with a ground meat/veggie mix and put it in the freezer. It was really helpful when he woke up REALLY early....he would get that, it would busy him for some time, then he would nod off to sleep.....the raw frozen bone idea is a good one too!


Thanks! That sounds like a great idea, Ill add a kong to the list. I have not tried a kong yet. About the raw bones, I just really worry about them blocking up the digestive system? Is that a valid thing to be worrying about or do they tend to break down?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Pupper, get raw fresh knuckle bone or soup bones...they dont "eat" them per say,, but they chew....put them in your freezer.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

raw knuckle bones are great and not just for teething 

another thing I did when my pup was teething was take a dishtowel or rag, soak it in water and tie a knot or two in it and then put it in the freezer


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog beef femur bones.
it's the big bone in the leg. i
gave him femurs bones since he was a puppy.

some people say the femur bone is to hard for them
and they can damage their teeth. my dogs
have never had a problem with them.



PupperLove said:


> Thanks! That sounds like a great idea, Ill add a kong to the list. I have not tried a kong yet. About the raw bones, I just really worry about them blocking up the digestive system? Is that a valid thing to be worrying about or do they tend to break down?


----------



## bassem37 (Jun 5, 2010)

Guys i think my puppy i teething now he is 4 month old. but i would like to know if he is teething what the side effact for that. beacuse he dosen't eat much and i think he always feel hot he breathing so havey some times also is the teething have something to do with his stool? thanks guys


----------

